

Interesting Web 2.0 Jobs with those Pickup Artists from "The Game" - money-cowboy
http://www.realsocialdynamics.com/employment.asp

======
money-cowboy
I don't work for them, but I did attend the free Boston lecture last week, and
was prety impressed with how the business is run.

I was talking with Nick, the ceo who did the talk (Papa, if you've read neil
Strauss' book), and got on the subject of IT. He said the IT dept had a lot of
job openings. This is a pretty cool company and I doubt these are the typical
fortune 500 type jobs that hackers hate. Nice Website too.

